# Working in Haunted cornfield this fall, need ideas



## cotton_eye_joe92 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on this site.

This fall I'm going to be working in our local haunted cornfield, and I need some ideas. Most other people who work there never use anything upscale. (Alot of them will go to wal mart to get their masks/costumes) but I want something really 'out there', different, and scary. Last year (and the year before) I wore the "Gauz Ghoul" costume. That worked great untill the gauz on the mask got caught on a cornstalk as I was going after someone and ripped off. Also, this didn't have too scary of a mask with it either. It was one of those 'black screen masks' where it's just black.

I'm willing to spend up to $75 on this (I'm just a 16 year old, not someone with alot of money to throw at this stuff) So if anyone could recommend me a good mask or costume it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Well of course the first thing that comes to mind is an evil scarecrow, kind of like a "scar-crow" - that's what I was for last year's Halloween party. A good grim reaper is always nice. Give your post some time on the forum here - there are tons of people on here who can come up with a lot better ideas that what I can.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

You could always do a good alien costume and do a "Signs" type of feel. That way you wouldn't have anything flowing that would get caught on corn. Just wear all black and do a mask like this that is simple, yet effective Zemok Mask - Alien Masks Halloween Masks


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

check this mask out
Its out of stock, but i talked to the vp of the company and she said it would be in a few weeks.

BumpInTheNightProductions.com - Scarecrow Zombie Mask


----------



## cotton_eye_joe92 (Aug 5, 2008)

Will that Scarecrow mask hold up well though? Sometimes we might be out in the field and it may begin to rain...

That Alien mask looks sick (in a good way) for only $13.95. I don't really want an alien mask (sorry) but I'll talk to the owner of the field and ask him if we're having an Alien Scene this year.

Thanks guys!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

LHALLOW said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You could always do a good alien costume and do a "Signs" type of feel. That way you wouldn't have anything flowing that would get caught on corn. Just wear all black and do a mask like this that is simple, yet effective Zemok Mask - Alien Masks Halloween Masks


Ha! Thats what I thought when I heard "corn maze"! That scene freaked me out in the movie!! If not an alien than I would go with a scare crow or maybe something that most people will know like the demon in _Jeepers Creepers_.









heres the mask but it's like $150
but you can still do the basic look of the guy with the trench coat and the hat. That would freak me out more than the stupid mask. Just seeing that guy standing in the middle of the maze with the axe. Oh helllllll no!!


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

> Will that Scarecrow mask hold up well though? Sometimes we might be out in the field and it may begin to rain...



Its a latex mask, just like any other mask you would find.


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I did this guy from The Village for last year. It wasn't meant to be seen up close, but could add a mask to it for the effect.





















Even though I didn't make it for up close, it wound up being used in a corn maze setting. I could hear people scream all the way back at the shop. The guy who wore it really added to it with this creepy scream/laugh.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

It looks amazing! Great job!


----------

